# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Sam phan bohk I – Landschaft und Mönche

## gerhardveer

*Sam phan bohk I – Landschaft und Mönche*
Übermorgen geht's mit dem Thedi aus dem IF und unseren zwei Bikes wieder dorthin.....

„3000 Löcher“ – man könnte sicher noch eine Null dranhängen und es wäre immer noch zuwenig! Die Stromschnellen des Mekong  nördlich des bekannten Pha Taem-Nationalparks sind die faszinierendste Flusslandschaft, die ich je gesehen habe. Der Mekong passiert hier eine mehrere Kilometer lange Engstrecke, in der er während der sommerlichen Hochwasser mit großer Geschwindigkeit über den aus Sandstein bestehenden Untergrund rauscht und ihn dabei kräftig erodiert. Der Sandstein besteht aus Schichten unterschiedlicher Härte und wird infolgedessen unterschiedlich schnell abgetragen – dadurch kommt es in den Steiluferbereichen  zu Abbrüchen ganzer Schollen und Blöcke, atemberaubende Formationen sind die Folge. Wo einzelne Brocken in Senken der Felsoberfläche liegen bleiben und durch die Strömung und Strudel im Kreis verwirbelt werden, entstehen nach und nach tiefe runde Löcher, die Strudelkolke = bohk. Nicht genug damit – die Wände benachbarter bohks werden immer dünner und brechen irgendwann durch – große Naturpools entstehen. Wenn dann während der Trockenzeit der Wasserspiegel um mehrere Meter absinkt, liegt die ganze Pracht frei…
Wenn man dann noch Glück hat und von Mönchen zu einer Bootsfahrt mit anschließender Rückwanderung eingeladen wird und das ganze in einem fantastisch weichen Abendlicht stattfindet, macht das Fotografenherz Freudensprünge, die nicht zu beschreiben sind…

Hier der erste von vier Teilen  - ich habe gnadenlos aussortiert, aber es bleiben immer noch an die 200 Aufnahmen übrig, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten willl!



Nicht von mir, aber so ähnlich sahen meine Schlappen auch aus – am nächsten Tag ging ich barfuß…



Das Resort von Song Khon am Beginn der Stromschnellen (man beachte den freistehendem Baum rechts im Bild)



Der Mensch ist klein…

----------


## Enrico

Das startet ja Traumhaft Gerhard!  ::

----------


## gerhardveer

Flusslandschaft










Wenn sich während des Absinkens zur Trockenzeit hin an den Rändern Feinsedimente absetzen, entsteht jährlich neu fruchtbarster Schwemmboden, in den bis zur nächsten Regenzeit Terrassen gegraben werden – Gemüse und Mais finden hier paradiesische Wachstumsbedingungen…

----------


## gerhardveer

Morgenstimmung

----------


## gerhardveer

Buddha am Mekong

----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer

Fortsetzung folgt  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Hallo Gerhard
Ich freue mich das du den Weg zu uns gefunfen hast.
Deine Bilder sind wie immer sehr sehr schön und eindrucksvoll.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hallo Gerhard   ::

----------


## gerhardveer

"Alte" Bekannte von der wohltuenden Sorte hier zu finden ist schon mal ein guter Start... :Großes Lächeln:

----------

